# Gaspari Sizeon maximum performance



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Thinking of buying a tub of this intra-workout - apparently works wonders?!

Anyone tried it> is it best to run along with your usual creatine and supplements?

Does it work as well as people seem to be saying?

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/gaspari-sizeon-maximum-performance-1-58kg


----------

